# New Stila Holiday 2007



## star07 (Oct 3, 2007)

*Noire Palette, $32*
http://www.sephora.com/browse/produc...ategoryId=3865





*What it is:*
 Surround yourself with the opulence of Stila's Blanc & Noire collectible palettes - the stars of la belle nouvelle winter collection.

*What it does:*
 Each features 3 eye shadows and 1 cheek color - all perfectly coordinated for a stunningly Stila holiday look.

Noire features a soft gray pink as the base color, a blue gray for the lid color, a shimmering black as the liner, and a mauve pink as the cheek color.



*Blanc Palette, $32*
http://www.sephora.com/browse/produc...ategoryId=3865




*What it does:*
 Each features 3 eye shadows and 1 cheek color - all perfectly coordinated for a stunningly Stila holiday look.

Blanc features a golden beige as the base color, a golden copper for the lid color, a golden espresso as the liner, and a terra cotta as the cheek color.



*Gift of Glow Bronzing Kit, $45*
http://www.sephora.com/browse/produc...ategoryId=3865
http://stilacosmetics.com/product_detail.asp?PMID=469





*What it is:*
A kit full of bronzing beauty tools for a radiant glow.

*What it does:*
The Gift of Glow Bronzing Set is just what you need to add a healthy bronze glow to your skin. For a radiant complexion, apply the Sun Bronzer to points of the face where sun naturally falls and highlight with the accompanying eyeshadows and gloss.

*What else you need to know:*
This limited-edition Sephora-exclusive set includes a Sun Bronzer SPF 15 (28 oz), Lip Glaze in Brown Sugar (.08 fl oz), Smudge Pot in Bronze (.07 oz), a Baked Eye Shadow Trio in Gold Glow (.17 oz), and a mini eyeliner brush.



*Gift of Glaze, $28*
http://www.sephora.com/browse/produc...ategoryId=3865
http://stilacosmetics.com/product_detail.asp?PMID=464





*What it is:*
A set of six mini lip glaze glosses.

*What it does:*
The limited-edition Stila Gift of Glaze collection has all you need to treat your lips for the holiday season and well into the New Year. Each set includes Stila's best-selling mini lip glaze shades, with two new flavors for the holiday season. It also makes a great gift.

*What else you need to know:*
The Gift of Glaze set includes a .03 oz each size of the new shades nutmeg spice (a golden rosy peach with nutmeg flavor) and candy cane (a sheer golden red with a candy cane flavor) and favorites grapefruit, apricot, vanilla, and brown sugar.



*Best Of Stila Gift Of Glamour, $60*
http://www.sephora.com/browse/produc...eg  oryId=3865
http://stilacosmetics.com/product_detail.asp?PMID=470





*What it is:*
A super-stunning set of Stila's best-selling iconic products.

*What it does:*
For those new to Stila or die-hard fans, the Best of Stila Gift of Glamour has everything you need for a polished look.

*What else you need to know:*
The set includes a limited-edition Lip Glaze in Fruit Cake (golden rose) (.08 fl oz), Eye Shadow in Kitten and Barefoot Contessa (.09 oz), Illuminating Tinted Moisturizer SPF 15 in Shade 01 (1.7 fl oz), and Multi-Effect Mascara in Black (.54 oz).



*lluminating Finishing Powder (Bronze/Gold/Rose Gold), $28*
http://www.sephora.com/browse/produc...eg  oryId=3865





*What it is:*
Luminous shimmer powder for the face.

*What it is formulated to do:*
Keep your skin looking radiant with these velvety, light-reflecting powders.



*smoky eye palette - the bronzes, $40*
http://www.stilacosmetics.com/produc...l.asp?PMID=479




We shook up the beauty business with our revolutionary talking smoky eye palette! Now we've expanded the franchise with a beautiful new assortment of shades we call the Bronzes!

How does it work? It's simple - just push the button and the palette literally talks you through 5 easy steps to the perfect smoky eye. It's complete with artistry tips and what brushes to use - all in under a minute.

The Bronzes includes four shades: a new shade that is a pink champagne shimmer as the base, a new shade that is bronze brown shimmer for the lid, shade june bug that was an exclusive asian shade that is like an aubergine brown as the contour and shade poise that is a deep matte brown as the liner. This is a palette that literally gives new meaning to the term 'beauty talk.'



*smoky eye palette - the emeralds, $40*
http://www.stilacosmetics.com/produc...l.asp?PMID=481




We shook up the beauty business with our revolutionary talking smoky eye palette! Now we've expanded the franchise with a gorgeous new assortment of shades we call the Emeralds!

How does it work? It's simple - just push the button and the palette literally talks you through 5 easy steps to the perfect smoky eye. It's complete with artistry tips and what brushes to use - all in under a minute.

The Emeralds includes four shades: the base is a new shade that is vintage champagne shimmer, a new shade that is golden olive shimmer for the lid, and a new rich emerald shimmer as the contour and shade jave that is an irredescent purple as the liner. This is a palette that literally gives new meaning to the term 'beauty talk.'



*guinevere's deluxe palette, $34*
http://www.stilacosmetics.com/produc...l.asp?PMID=467




Take your look from the office to cocktail party in style with this deluxe palette of dazzling warm shades. The set includes three eye shadows: champagne as the base, shimmery gold for the lid, and a golden brown as the liner; a warm golden peach cheek color and an apricot lip color. Beautifully decorated with two delacte Swarovski crystals, you’ll love to have it handy for touchups on the go.



*scarlett's deluxe palette, $34*
http://www.stilacosmetics.com/produc...l.asp?PMID=468




Take your look from the office to cocktail party in style with this deluxe palette of dazzling cool shades. The set includes three eye shadows: soft pink as the base, silvery rosy pink for the lid, and a shimmery pink gray as the liner; a shimmery mauvey pink peach cheek color and a grapefruit lip color. Beautifully decorated with two delacte Swarovski crystals, you’ll love to have it handy for touchups on the go.



*eye shadow trio - warm, $28*
http://www.stilacosmetics.com/produc...l.asp?PMID=478




NEW SHADES! in a must-have compact is all you need for super-glam eyes. Our earth-friendly silver paper palette contains three shades - a delicate peach, a golden champagne and a dark chocolate; that will complement any warm complexion. Create countless looks with our award winning formulas that glide on easily, blend beautifully and stay put for hours. A true must-have for natural beauty!



*eye shadow trio - cool, $28*
http://www.stilacosmetics.com/produc...l.asp?PMID=472




NEW SHADES! All you need to feel extra merry are these sweet holiday eye shadows. Our earth-friendly silver paper compact holds three shades - a soft celery, a rosey lavender, and a teal blue; all perfect for cool complexions. Create countless looks with our award winning formulas that glide on easily, blend beautifully and stay put for hours. A make up must-have for effortless glamour!



*cheek duo: peach & pink, $24*
http://www.stilacosmetics.com/produc...l.asp?PMID=473




It might be cold outside, but sweetly tinted cheeks will give you that “glowing from within” look you love. Our silver paper compact holds two cheek color shades (candy pink and toasty peach) that you can apply individually to cheeks or swirl together. For a perfect application every time, try the #1 blush brush, sweep on to cheeks and blend.



*belle of the ball, $32*
http://www.stilacosmetics.com/produc...l.asp?PMID=474




Glam up your eyes with a hit of gorgeous glitter this holiday or step into the nightlife with this palette of four glamorous shimmering eye shadows. The set includes iridescent eye shadows full of shimmer in pale green, cornflower blue, sea green and a soft gold. Each shade can be applied alone or combined with any other stila eye shadow shade. The options are never ending!



*glitter eye liner, $18* (colors available: golden silver, green gold, purple pink, purple silver, silver lilac)
http://www.stilacosmetics.com/produc...l.asp?PMID=465




Paint on precise lines with the top of the thin brush or kick it up a notch by sweeping the lids for a gillterazzi look. These glitter eye liners are available in intensely sparkling shades that will sure match any dazzling occasion.





Sneak Peek Video!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToqJiPWUIek


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 3, 2007)

Those are so pretty! I love the holiday collections.


----------



## onedollarshort (Oct 5, 2007)

Oooooh thanks for posting!!! I love them!! Yay, we know what i want!!!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Oct 7, 2007)

*~*I want the Gift of Glaze!!!!!! All the flavors sound good!!*~*


----------



## Shadow (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks for posting.  I'm really liking the Noire palette!


----------



## star07 (Oct 9, 2007)

I added some other stuff to the original post (Gift of Glamour, Bronze and Emerald E/S Palettes). Also, there is another set exclusive to stilacosmetics.com for the Holiday collection if you watch the YouTube video.


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Oct 9, 2007)

*~*They are also coming out w/ 2 (full size) limited-edition lip glazes; Hollyberry & Peach Cobbler...sounds yummy!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *~*


----------



## star07 (Oct 9, 2007)

I added 2 Eyeshadow Trio and a Cheek Color duo that is exclusive to the stila website. Also added the 2 Deluxe palettes as well as the Illuminating Finishing Powder. As mentioned above, there should be those two holiday Lipglazes as well as a glitter eyshadow quad or something soon.


----------



## iheartcolor (Oct 12, 2007)

I can't access the YouTube video - I am dying to see it!  Also - where did you find those e/s trios?  I searched stilacosmetics.com and can't locate them.  Please help calm a hyperventilating Stila addict!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lauren


----------



## star07 (Oct 12, 2007)

They disappeared! The YouTube video, the eyeshadow trios and the blush duo. I'm not sure why, but obviously, the pictures are still there.


----------



## iheartcolor (Oct 12, 2007)

Hmmmm.....conspiracy!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well at least I have the pictures!

-Lauren


----------



## star07 (Oct 15, 2007)

Updated again! The website has the other holiday stuff I mentioned, which are "Asia Exclusives" apparently. All of those are here (http://www.stilacosmetics.com/catego...category_id=35).


----------



## iheartcolor (Oct 16, 2007)

Yippee!  I am SO happy to have some asia exclusives finally available here - I hope they continue this!


----------



## princess (Oct 17, 2007)

The cheek duo is tempting me so much but I hate paper packaging.


----------



## fletch50 (Oct 23, 2007)

Does anyone know if the Glitter Liners are a Stila website exclusive?  I'm keeping my fingers crossed that Sephora will get them or Holt Renfrew will get them.  Unfortunately the Stila website won't ship to Canada.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 23, 2007)

Me like everything!


----------



## star07 (Oct 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fletch50* 

 
_Does anyone know if the Glitter Liners are a Stila website exclusive?  I'm keeping my fingers crossed that Sephora will get them or Holt Renfrew will get them.  Unfortunately the Stila website won't ship to Canada.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I doubt it, it said Asia Exclusive :T


----------



## iheartcolor (Oct 26, 2007)

Well I just got the Asian Exclusive trio in "Cool", "Scarlett's Deluxe Palette" and "Guenivire's Deluxe Palette" in the mail today.  The trio is awesome, and the brown deluxe palette rocks, but the pinky one is so pigment deprived it is going back.

Just an FYI!


----------



## astronaut (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm going to get one of the lluminating Finishing Powders, in Rose Gold. I'll have to check out the one in Gold too. BTW, They are $32, not $28... I wish!


----------



## stilagurl (Oct 26, 2007)

i just got an email forward for a stila discount that i must share!  20% off PLUS free shipping on purchases of $30 or more when you shop on stilacosmetics.com.  coupon code: JENNIFERBFF.  i know it's a weird code but it's totally legit.  offer ends 10/31.

i bought the smoky eye palette, scarlett's deluxe palette and the gift of glaze.  i saved a little over $20 plus whatever shipping would have been.  

happy shopping!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Nov 15, 2007)

I picked up the Illuminating Finishing Powder today in Bronze. How did I miss this? I am really excited about it and am going to test drive it tonight. Also the Sun Highlighter is gorgeous. Bump New Vegas (just kidding New Vegas, I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 you too).


----------



## shortcake (Dec 3, 2007)

I have the smoky eye palette and the gift of glaze- bought them for myself because I could'nt wait for the Holidays!! I LOVE them both. I am obsessed with Stila lip glaze and I could'nt resist this gift set. It has 4 popular shades and 2 new L.E. colors!


----------



## iheartcolor (Dec 15, 2007)

I just bought the giant set that is on Sephora - I can't WAIT to get it!

Sephora: Stila Glamour Galore Set ($400 Value): Combination Sets

I am a little freaked out I just "spent" (aka credit card - bad me) that much money - but we'll see how sad I am when it arrives!  ha ha

-Lauren


----------



## Beauty Mark (Dec 15, 2007)

It's hard to go wrong with Stila, IMO. I doubt you'll be sorry


----------



## liv (Dec 15, 2007)

Why are the cute Stila girl trios/duo blush only Asia exclusives?  We like cute packaging here in the good ole US of A too.  

I can't see myself getting any of this stuff, because I already got quite a bit from the second warehouse sale.


----------

